
Show HN: MackerNews – Beautiful Readable HN Articles - harisamin
http://mackernews.com
======
davis_m
Is it just me, or do a number of these comments seem... manufactured? Almost
all of the positive comments come from accounts with < 10 karma.

Just from reading the comments, I was expecting a nice looking app. However,
when I actually saw the screenshots I was greatly disappointed. Nonexistent
margins, line height issues, and more make for a client that is worse than the
original HN.

Then, to learn that it isn't even feature complete (no comment voting) and the
author is charging $5?

~~~
harisamin
Comment voting is on the way. Screenshots on app store are better than the
site. But agreed there are some issues, App Store submissions are a pain but
just wanted to get this out. Will be updating it rest assured :)

------
omaranto
I'd suggest sticking "Mac only" somewhere in the submission title, to save a
lot of people a little bit of time.

~~~
makzan
Agree the title should indicate this is for a Mac.

------
thomasfl
Great design. Especially the use of icons that's lacking in most other HN
clients.

Normally is simply use Google Chrome with this extension that makes HN looks
pretty [http://gabrielecirulli.github.io/hn-
special/](http://gabrielecirulli.github.io/hn-special/)

I can also recommend this alternative site
[http://hn.premii.com/](http://hn.premii.com/)

~~~
nicoritschel
Ooh that's nice

------
Cyclenerd
The app looks great. I think the name is not that great. Macker means in
German "old man" or "boy friend"
([http://www.dict.cc/?s=macker](http://www.dict.cc/?s=macker)). So I (as
German) had to smile a little with the combination.

~~~
harisamin
Lol. That's hilarious. My puns get me in trouble :)

------
rgbrgb
At width 1000px to 1200px, "Secure Login via Keychain Access!" overlaps the
graphic.

------
wickedOne
there's somewhat of an issue going on with your site: all slide overlays are
showing when using firefox, safari only shows half slides and chrome isn't
able to load the website at all…

~~~
harisamin
Wow definitely didn’t test the site in firefox or safari and its definitely
messed up there. It’s working on chrome for me though…hmm

------
kolev
I still find Hacky [0] better, although it's been abandoned for a while.

[0] [http://www.hackyapp.com/](http://www.hackyapp.com/)

------
trymas
IMHO, you cannot charge 5$ for, what I would call, "a dedicated HN browser".

Do people charge 5$ for reddit clients?

BTW, in your webpage, slides are broken.

~~~
chaghalibaghali
For an app that a lot of people here would use every day, $5 really isn't that
much if it offers them usability or aesthetic benefits versus the website.

~~~
debaserab2
There's s lot of aesthetic issues going on with this app though. Awkward line
height, lack of margins, etc. it does not look more readable than the normal
HN to me.

------
xasos
This looks awesome! Premii's HN client[1] is probably my favorite so far.

[1] [http://hn.premii.com/](http://hn.premii.com/)

------
rebelshrug
Great job!

When will comment voting be implemented?

Also, in comments - would be great if links were clickable, and if the user
could highlight and copy text.

~~~
harisamin
Definitely in the works. Will submit an update soon to address those issues.
Thanks for your feedback :)

------
austenito
I love the design! Great job!

~~~
ribeto
It’s so nice to have a functional hacker news mac app

~~~
elanmiller
agreed!

------
SalimoS
it's so (Github for windows/metre apps) style :S

------
math0ne
Way too much whitespace bro...

------
raquelh
Pretty awesome app! I always wanted a hacker news dedicated mac client! I love
that you can read, share, comment and vote. Also the real time extension is
great!

------
SalimoS
It's so Github for windows[0] style

[0]:[https://windows.github.com/](https://windows.github.com/)

